# Added another donkey to the farm....not mini though



## minimule (Mar 17, 2010)

and NO! Kilroy is NOT a happy boy. He hates her with a passion. Poor girl, she arrived at 1:30 this morning. We put her up, went to bed and then around 11 let her out. She was scared of the mini mares and saw Kilroy. Ran straight to him and of course the booger flew at her through the gate, teeth barred, and screaming. He can't get to her so she is safe but BOY was she confused. She thought since he was like her she could be his pal.

She's just a little over a year (Nov.) and should mature at 13.2hh. She's supposed to be a mammoth but she isn't going to be big enough to be one. She will be shown for sure. Her name is Fancy Pants, though I'm not real hip on that........




Her new name is SB Sister Sarah. She's black/white like a nun, Two Mules for Sister Sara is a great Clint Eastwood movie........and she likes it.











I'll get new pics of her later.


----------



## krissy3 (Mar 18, 2010)

ohhh, she is gerogious !!! my "Willy " would love to take her out Saturday night, but he is a little old for her ..30


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, poor kid! How was she to know that Kilroy is a headcase? Is Kilroy still talking to you, now that you have violated his place with one of those _things_? Do you suppose a semi-longear (mule) would be close enough to make her feel less alone?

She is a lovely girl. I tend to agree with you, Fancy Pants doesn't really suit her. Funny Face, maybe. For a Mammoth, she's nicely put together - so many of them are rather raw-boned and craggy looking.

(I don't care that she's not a mini. I



her anyway!)


----------



## h2t99 (Mar 18, 2010)

WOW!!! What a beautiful girl!!!! Love the markings!!!!! You can send her my way!!!


----------



## copperwood farm (Mar 18, 2010)

Shes beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 18, 2010)

...LOL... I just had this funny feeling, when I received the very first email about her being for sale ...that she would someway ---somehow---end up in your barn. I am so glad you bought her, she is beautiful. BTY, if you need a companion for her and more her size. Come on up this spring and get Earl. He would LOVE her as his "girl".



Congrats on her and Kilroy, oh well, he'll learn to adjust.


----------



## minimule (Mar 18, 2010)

Poor boy! He ranted all day yesterday. He's scuffed above his eyes again by slamming his face into the fence.



At feeding time he was a bit snippy so I told him he better settle down. He's still my Donkey boy and will always be. I told him he has 3 girls to breed this year and he better behave himself. He calmed down pretty quick!





She looks just like her Daddy I found out, except the white socks. Her face looks a lot like him. They said the farm started with 4 donks and when they started getting them out, they had 23. It took them 3 years to get them all out. I get to register her myself so I can pick a name.

Any suggestions?


----------



## minimom1 (Mar 21, 2010)

OMG she is gorgeous !


----------



## Emily's mom (Mar 26, 2010)

she is absolutely beautiful


----------

